# Red River Central Region Report:



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Red River Central Region Report:

With the August fool Moon came a significant mayfly hatch. This will change the bite a bit and reports have confirmed this over the past few evenings.

My advice is during a significant water born larva hatch event such as this, be flexible. Fish tend to move up, and the cats are no exception.

Try float rigs near shore and in drift line areas that congregate the hatch and the prey. Not saying they will not feed on the bottom, just that they tend to feed all up and down the water column more in these conditions, and often feed on the surface on the hatch.

Catfish are omnivores, they go with the forage of availability...so Flexibility is key right now.

Expect walleye and other species to also react in the same manner.

Good luck and Good fish'n.

Backwater Eddy Carlson... ..><,sUMo,>


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

My son and I were out for an hour last night (from 8:00 to 9:00 and we caught three: a couple 18"ers on a small frog, and a 24" on a piece of cutbait south of Fargo. The goldeye seemed to be eating up the mayflies, though, they were jumping all over the place (at lease I assumed they were goldeyes, some seemed a little big, though).


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A friend and I went fishing in the Red on Sunday from 4-8 pm and caught about 75 lbs in 6 fish. We were using frogs and were fishing a ledge coming from 20 feet to 15 feet. My friend also lost a couple nice fish during that time.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Dryer weather has allowed the Red River basin to catch up from a very wet cycle since spring. The rivers are now at or near normal seasonal levels and a bit cooler already than normal for this early in the fall. Less rains have also allowed the clarity to improve and with less turbid water conditions we see an increase in pike and walleye activity.

Fall water levels dictate fish feeding behavior and location. Cleaner and cooler water lends itself to more nocturnal feeding activity and we can trust that to be a developing pattern in the weeks ahead. Day time fishing may be very good, yet some of the best to come will be after dark and in very shallow water.

I recommend testing more sight oriented lures in the weeks ahead for walleye. Keep you color choices basic, dark backs, light sides. As the water clears even more metallic patterns will show greater success even at night. Bulked up jigs with oversize plastic twister tails and or shad style plastics will do very well at night.

Catfish are on a roll, feeding up, stocking up, no slowing them down now. They will now concentrate of bulking up for winter 24/7, and will also become active at night as the water clears.

Fall is my favorite time to fish. I enjoy the cooler temps and the glorious scenery our bountiful Red River Valley basin has to offer. I recommend you test the rivers in our region this fall for not only it's great fishing, but for it's ambiance and tranquility.

Get out and enjoy!

Ed "Backwater Eddy" Carlson................_*><,sUMo,>*_


----------

